# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड के लक्षणों के बारे में पांच महत्वपूर्ण बातें

## Apurv Sharma

आप की जानकारी के लिए बता दिया जाये की थाइरोइड की समस्या जीवन भर रहते है | परन्तु एक सुलझी हुई दिनचर्या से व्यक्ति एक सुखिजीवन जी जी सकता है| दि थायराइड की बीमारी जल्दी पकड़ में आ जाती है तो लक्षण दिखाई देने से पहले इसके इलाज से यह ठीक हो सकता है। थायराइड का रोग अधिकतर आयोडीन की कमी से होता है। कभी-कभी थायरॉयड ग्रंथि के बढ़ने के कारण भी ऐसा होता है। इस रोग में गर्दन या ठोड़ी में छोटी या बड़ी तथा अचल अंडकोष जैसी सूजन लटकती है।थायराइड एक छोटी सी ग्रंथि होती है ये निचले गर्दन के बीच में होती है। थायराइड हार्मोन बनाता है, जिससे मेटाबोलिज़्म नियंत्रित होता है, जो शरीर के कोशिकाओं को यह बताता है कि कितनी उर्जा का उपयोग किया जाना है। यदि थायराइड सही तरीके से काम करे तो शरीर के मेटाबोलिज़म के कार्य के लिए आवश्यक हार्मोन की सही मात्रा बनी रहेगी। जैसे-जैसे हार्मोन का उपयोग होता रहता है, थायराइड उसकी प्रतिस्थापना करता रहता है। थायराइड रक्त की धारा में हार्मोन की मात्रा को पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि को संचालित करके नियंत्रित करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड के लक्षण है:*

1. कुछ प्रमुख कारणों में से एक यह भी है| थायराइड में गले में सूजन हो जाती है। इसमें सुई के चुभने जैसा दर्द होता है। यह रंग में काला, छूने में खुरदरा तथा धीरे-धीरे से बढ़ने वाला होता है। यह कभी पक भी जाता है। इसमें रोगी का मुंह मुरझाया हुआ तथा गला और तालू सूखा रहता है। थायराइड जहां पैदा होता है उस स्थान की खाल के रंग जैसा ही होता है। यह भारी, थोड़े दर्द वाला, छूने में ठंडा, आकार में बड़ा तथा ज्यादा खुजली वाला होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

2. मोटापा भी थाइरोइड का एक कारण है | मोटापे के कारण होने वाले थायराइड खुजली वाला, बदबूदार, पीले रंग की, छूने में मुलायम तथा बिना दर्द का होता है। इसकी जड़ पतली तथा ऊपर से मोटी होती है जो शरीर के घटने, बढ़ने के साथ ही घटता-बढ़ता रहता है। यह तुम्बी की तरह लटकता रहता है। इसके रोगी का मुंह तेल की लक्षण तरह चिकना होता है तथा उसके गले से हर समय घुर्र-घुर्र जैसी आवाज निकलती रहती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

3. थाइरोइड होने पर बहुत से छोटे-छोटे बदलाव आपके शरीर में होते हैं जिनपर वैसे तो ध्यान नहीं जाता। जैसे शारीरिक व मानसिक विकास का धीमा हो जाना। 12 से 14 साल के बच्चे की शारीरिक वृद्धि रुक जाती है। जो की एक गभीर समस्या है | अगर आप के घर परिवार में कोई इससे ग्रसित है तो उस की जाँच कराये जिस से सही समय पर इलाज हो सके और समस्या से निजात मिल सके |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

4. इस का एक लक्षण ये भी है , थायरॉइड हार्मोन्स ज्यादा बनने लगता है। धड़कन की गति धीमी पड़ जाती है। जोड़ों में पानी आने लगता है जिससे दर्द होता है और चलने में भी दिक्कत होती है। बहुत तेजी से वजन बढ़ना और शरीर में सूजन भी आ जाती है। दूसरों की अपेक्षा अधिक ठंड लगना भी इस का एक प्रमुख लक्षण है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कुछ अन्य लक्षण :-
*गर्दन में गांठ, गर्दन के निचले हिस्से में दर्द। बोलने, सांस लेने व बोलने में दिक्कत होना। बालों का ज्यादा झड़ना और दर्द होना। भूख पर कंट्रोल नहीं और नींद गायब। कार्यक्षमता कम हो जाती है। मेटाबॉलिक रेट कम हो जाता है। डिप्रेशन महसूस होना। वह बात-बात में भावुक हो उठना, कमजोरी, काम में अरुचि, थकान महसूस होना। बालों का झड़ना और पतला होना, चेहरा सूजा हुआ लगना, रूखी आवाज, बहुत धीरे-धीरे और वक्त लगाकर बात करना।

----------

